
David Gelernter, anti-intellectual computer scientist, Trump’s science adviser - mbgaxyz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/01/18/david-gelernter-fiercely-anti-intellectual-computer-scientist-is-being-eyed-for-trumps-science-adviser/?utm_term=.46dd3f3c19f9
======
mbgaxyz
Wikipedia:

In the 1980s, he made seminal contributions to the field of parallel
computation, specifically the tuple space coordination model, as embodied by
the Linda programming system (named for Linda Lovelace, an actress in the porn
movie Deep Throat, mocking Ada's tribute to Ada Lovelace).[6] Bill Joy cites
Linda as the inspiration for many elements of JavaSpaces and Jini.[7]

On June 24, 1993, Gelernter was severely injured opening a mail bomb sent by
the Unabomber. He recovered from his injuries, but his right hand and eye were
permanently damaged.[8] He chronicled the ordeal in his 1997 book Drawing
Life: Surviving the Unabomber.

He helped found the company Mirror Worlds Technologies, which in 2001 released
Scopeware software using ideas from his 1992 book Mirror Worlds. Gelernter
believed that computers can free users from being filing clerks by organizing
their data.

In 2003, he became a member of the National Council on the Arts.[11]

In October 2016, he wrote an op-ed in the Wall Street Journal endorsing Donald
Trump for President, calling Hillary Clinton "as phony as a three-dollar
bill," and saying that Barack Obama "has governed like a third-rate tyrant."

Gelernter's book Mirror Worlds (1991) "prophesied the rise of the World Wide
Web."[14] Bill Joy, founder and Chief Scientist of Sun Microsystems, says
Gelernter is "one of the most brilliant and visionary computer scientists of
our time."[14] The New York Times called him a computer science "rock star".

------
drallison
Cato Institute affiliate: [https://www.cato-unbound.org/contributors/david-
gelernter](https://www.cato-unbound.org/contributors/david-gelernter)

Author, Weekly Standard: [http://www.weeklystandard.com/author/david-
gelernter](http://www.weeklystandard.com/author/david-gelernter)

